# Hi, I'm new!



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

You all think I should have mentioned my rampant narcissism in my OP?


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> You all think I should have mentioned my rampant narcissism in my OP?


Hi, ESTJ.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Theobells said:


> Hush now.


Listen to your big brother  



Clovdyx said:


> Heh. Implying you're not already.


Well..I can't exactly admit it or I won't have much room to work with in the future  



Clovdyx said:


> You all think I should have mentioned my rampant narcissism in my OP?


You're an ENTJ. That's taken as a given in these parts :tongue: 



Theobells said:


> Hi, ENTJ.


Fixed it for ya :tongue:

...umm...I was supposed to be going somewhere, wasn't I? How do I keep winding up back online? :laughing:

byeeeee


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, regardless of whichever type you are.. Welcome to PerC!

Side note: It's totally cool to be an ESTJ, regardless of the, ehrmm... "Popular" opinion on this thread. I know a few, and they're pretty cool. 

Good luck on your road to self discovery!


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

XD

It's okay, we just like to tease him. No harm done. :3


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Makes me want to change my name again :crazy:


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

Theobells said:


> XD
> 
> It's okay, we just like to tease him. No harm done. :3


Yeah, just two women vying for my affection. Nothing really new there.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> Yeah, just two women vying for my affection. Nothing really new there.


Says the _ESTJ_


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> Yeah, just two women vying for my affection. Nothing really new there.


;-)


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> That...sounds all kinds of wrong


Hahaha! It really does xD


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Lady Grinch said:


> Makes me want to change my name again :crazy:


Do it XD


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Lady Grinch said:


> Makes me want to change my name again :crazy:


To cloudy?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Polexia said:


> To cloudy?


To a name that I'm still thinking of because of the people who hate name changes.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Lady Grinch said:


> To a name that I'm still thinking of because of the people who hate name changes.


Yeah. Like me. It's not that I hate it it's just confusing especially the mafia people and especially when you try to fill a sign up. XD


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

Lady Grinch said:


> To a name that I'm still thinking of because of the people who hate name changes.


I don't hate name changes. I once changed my name approximately 35 times on one forum (not an exaggeration) and they threatened to take away the name change function if I didn't stop.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

Polexia said:


> Yeah. Like me. It's not that I hate it it's just confusing *especially the mafia people and especially when you try to fill a sign up. *XD


But this, yeah. Hard to play the game when you consistently have no idea who anyone is. Especially for players like me, who make bad reads and aren't very good


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

@Clovdyx heyyy welcome! Wow your thread really blew up :laughing: looks like you're enjoying PerC. How is it so far?

Happy New Year btw! U got any New Year's resolutions? (Maybe to find your type? Lol idk )


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> @Clovdyx heyyy welcome! Wow your thread really blew up :laughing: looks like you're enjoying PerC. How is it so far?
> 
> Happy New Year btw! U got any New Year's resolutions? (Maybe to find your type? Lol idk )


Well, it's another outlet for a couple people to troll me, so that's always nice  But I appreciate the warm welcome I'm getting.


Happy New Year. My only resolution is to be more awesome than I was last year.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> I don't hate name changes. I once changed my name approximately 35 times on one forum (not an exaggeration) and they threatened to take away the name change function if I didn't stop.


Please tell me you're reformed! :shocked:

I will consistently call you Cloudy if you repeatedly change your name here >: (


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

MessyJessie103 said:


> @Clovdyx heyyy welcome! Wow your thread really blew up :laughing: looks like you're enjoying PerC. How is it so far?
> 
> Happy New Year btw! U got any New Year's resolutions? (Maybe to find your type? Lol idk )


His type is ENTJ. He's just humouring @Theobells :wink:


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

Lizabeth said:


> Please tell me you're reformed! :shocked:
> 
> I will consistently call you Cloudy if you repeatedly change your name here >: (


I like to think you and I are past that point.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> I like to think you and I are past that point.


haha, yeah...for some reason I can't call you Cloudy anymore :frustrating: 

And I know threats and ultimatums won't work on you. Darn ENTJs :sad:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Two more posts to go, by the way. You can do it, @Clovdyx! \o/


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> But this, yeah. Hard to play the game when you consistently have no idea who anyone is. Especially for players like me, who make bad reads and aren't very good


Yeah it can be really hard. Once I saw a player have 3 different names during the course of a game :laughing: it was majorly confusing xD


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Lizabeth said:


> His type is ENTJ. He's just humouring @Theobells :wink:


Oh okay that makes sense lol thx XD


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

That doesn't sound like something I would do.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> That doesn't sound like something I would do.


....


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

Lizabeth said:


> ....


watido


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> watido


You made it!


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

thissiteisterrible said:


>


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

Lizabeth said:


>


----------



## Cheshy (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi, My name is Robin but I go by Cheshy.
I'm new here also. I'm not sure what my personality type is. Can anyone send me a link to the quiz to find out? 
I enjoy getting to know people from all walks of life.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Cheshy said:


> Hi, My name is Robin but I go by Cheshy.
> I'm new here also. I'm not sure what my personality type is. Can anyone send me a link to the quiz to find out?
> I enjoy getting to know people from all walks of life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hi Cheshy/Robin! Welcome to perC! 

There are lots of tests out there. You might want to check out this part of the forum What's my personality type?

I find that the tests are a good start, but not necessarily the be all and end all for figuring out your type. My suggestion would be to take a quiz (or a few) then read up on the types that come up for you and see which descriptions fit you best. Hanging out in some of the type specific forums, talking to people of that type is a good way for helping figure things out. People are pretty friendly and willing to help talk through different possibilities here.


----------



## Cheshy (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi, Lizabeth,

Thank you so much for the helpful info. I really appreciate it. I look forward to meeting like minded people. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## furryfury (Sep 20, 2015)

Clovdyx said:


> Hi! My name is chris! I’m new around here. I'm a (mostly) retired mafia player and know several people here through that. My type is sort of up in the air, but depending who you ask, I'm either an ENTJ or ESTJ.


Hi Clovdyx (I'm mentally pronouncing that as Clove-Dicks BTW),

Have you done a Myers-Briggs test? Just going off of type descriptions will steer you wrong, I never would have typed myself as an ENTJ. If you've done both and still aren't sure come and have a chat in the Ask an ENTJ a Question thread, a few of us have ESTJ family members and may be able to help you clarify the difference.

And, welcome!


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

You're welcome, Clovdyx! Your name could be Clovis hahaha


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2015)

furryfury said:


> Hi Clovdyx (I'm mentally pronouncing that as Clove-Dicks BTW),
> 
> Have you done a Myers-Briggs test? Just going off of type descriptions will steer you wrong, I never would have typed myself as an ENTJ. If you've done both and still aren't sure come and have a chat in the Ask an ENTJ a Question thread, a few of us have ESTJ family members and may be able to help you clarify the difference.
> 
> And, welcome!


Thanks! Most people pronounce it that way. It's incorrect, but I stopped fighting it a decade ago. 

I've done so many tests with so many different results. The only major consistency is T. For a while, I got I but have been on a heavy dose of E the last, oh, 487 times I've taken it. 



Karla said:


> You're welcome, Clovdyx! Your name could be Clovis hahaha


Thanks! I'll take that under consideration if I ever fancy a change.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Clovdyx said:


> Thanks! Most people pronounce it that way. It's incorrect, but I stopped fighting it a decade ago.
> 
> I've done so many tests with so many different results. The only major consistency is T. For a while, I got I but have been on a heavy dose of E the last, oh, 487 times I've taken it.
> 
> ...


487 times?! Are you obsessed to MBTI?!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

After that many times of taking the test, your answers become slightly automated. I would recommend reading more, spending time in both forums, and filling out a questionnaire in the what's my type subforum.


----------

